# ابتسم .......عارف ليه ؟؟؟لانه في ناس كتير حلوين بتحبك !!!!!!



## rana1981 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*أكيد بتروح الصبح نعسان للشغل







[/url][/IMG]

وطبعاً مديرك بيطلع عينك .... ابتسم وخذها بصدر رحب






[/url][/IMG]

بتفكر شوية في اللي بيحصل بينك و بين مديرك كل يوم 






[/url][/IMG]

ويمكن تبكي وتدعي عليه 






[/url][/IMG]


بس ما عليك و لا تزعل 

:big33::big33::big33:



  افتكر الناس الحلوين في حياتك وابتسم 






[/url][/IMG]*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*
حاضر ها يتم التنقيذ

ههههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا  رناااااااااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك*


----------



## ستيفان (9 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههه
شكرا" على الموضوع الرائع وعلى الصور الجميلة​


----------



## rana1981 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ستيفان قال:


> هههههه
> شكرا" على الموضوع الرائع وعلى الصور الجميلة​



*شكرا على مشاركتك 
 الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## rana1981 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *
> حاضر ها يتم التنقيذ
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*شكرا كليمو على مرورك
 سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههه
 عسسسسسسسسسسل يا رنووووون
ميرررسى يا قمررر على الابتسامه الجميله
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبيبتى
نقلته الترفيهى *


----------



## marcelino (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههه حلوة جدا*

*ابعتى لينا ناس حلوة نفتكرهم بقى هههه*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه


روووعه جدا

حاضر هنبتسم


شكرا جدا



 




 




 
​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الحلاوة والروقان ده بس هههههههه
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رنون​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*[FONT="Arial B[SIZE="5"]هههههههههههههههه
عسل يا رنوش 

جميلة 
مرسي يا جميلة علي الابتسامة​[/SIZE]lack"][/FONT]*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههه
جميله يا رنا
ميرررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## max mike (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين خالص يارنا


تسلم ايدك*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*لا انا مديرتى عسل خالص حتى النهاردة لطشت منها الادوات من الدرج بتاعاها

وبكل امانة برجعهالها بقولها انا لطشت دول منك وانتى مش هنا قامت تجرى ورايا عادى 

يعنى 

وحلوة اوى الصور عجبتنى ​*


----------



## just member (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*
منتهى الجمال لما نلاقى حدا يحبنا ونبتسم ابتسامة رضا عن حياتة بحبة النا
شكرا لموضوعك يا رنا
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*الللللللللللله يا رنون موضوع رووووووووووووووعه بجد*
*خطيييير ايه الحلاوة دى بجد
عجبتنى الفلفلايه المتضايقه الحمره هههههههههه
تسلمى يااحلى قمرايه*​


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> عسسسسسسسسسسل يا رنووووون
> ميرررسى يا قمررر على الابتسامه الجميله
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبيبتى
> نقلته الترفيهى *



*شكرا حبيبتي على مشاركتك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *الللللللللللله يا رنون موضوع رووووووووووووووعه بجد*
> *خطيييير ايه الحلاوة دى بجد
> عجبتنى الفلفلايه المتضايقه الحمره هههههههههه
> تسلمى يااحلى قمرايه*​



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
نورررررررررررررتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *
> منتهى الجمال لما نلاقى حدا يحبنا ونبتسم ابتسامة رضا عن حياتة بحبة النا
> شكرا لموضوعك يا رنا
> *​



*شكرا على مرورك يا جوجو
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *لا انا مديرتى عسل خالص حتى النهاردة لطشت منها الادوات من الدرج بتاعاها
> 
> وبكل امانة برجعهالها بقولها انا لطشت دول منك وانتى مش هنا قامت تجرى ورايا عادى
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك يا حلوة
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين خالص يارنا
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> جميله يا رنا
> ميرررررسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*شكرا على مرورك يا كوكو 
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *[font="arial b[size="5"]هههههههههههههههه
> عسل يا رنوش
> 
> جميلة
> مرسي يا جميلة علي الابتسامة​[/size]lack"][/font]*



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههه حلوة جدا*
> 
> *ابعتى لينا ناس حلوة نفتكرهم بقى هههه*​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الحلاوة والروقان ده بس هههههههه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رنون​



*شكرا يا روح قلبي 
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> روووعه جدا
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (12 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم الايادي يا رنا​


----------



## rana1981 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> تسلم الايادي يا رنا​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى ياقمر


----------



## rana1981 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ميرسى ياقمر



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## يوستيكا (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه هههههههههههه 
           هههههههههههه        هههههههههههه 
لذيذه ميرسي يا قمر


----------



## rana1981 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

يوستيكا قال:


> ههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه هههههههههههه
> هههههههههههه        هههههههههههه
> لذيذه ميرسي يا قمر



شكرا يا قمر
 الرب يرعاكي


----------



## روماني زكريا (14 ديسمبر 2009)

صور جميله بجد من غير مجامله بأمانه
شكرا ليكي يا رنا​


----------



## Mary Gergees (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههه
جامدا الصور جدااااااا
ميرررررسى


----------



## rana1981 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

روماني زكريا قال:


> صور جميله بجد من غير مجامله بأمانه
> شكرا ليكي يا رنا​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> جامدا الصور جدااااااا
> ميرررررسى



شكرا يا قمر 
الرب يرعاكي


----------



## tasoni queena (15 ديسمبر 2009)

* شكرا ليكى يا رانا

بجد صوور جميلة جدا*​


----------



## طحبوش (16 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه روووعة


----------



## rana1981 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> * شكرا ليكى يا رانا
> 
> بجد صوور جميلة جدا*​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

طحبوش قال:


> هههههههههههه روووعة



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*رنا الموضوع جميل والصور أجمل ومعبرة فعلا" أشكرك علي مجهودك الكبير*


----------



## rana1981 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *رنا الموضوع جميل والصور أجمل ومعبرة فعلا" أشكرك علي مجهودك الكبير*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## مينا* (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جدا يا رنا شكرااااا عل تعبك


----------



## rana1981 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مينا* قال:


> جميل جدا يا رنا شكرااااا عل تعبك



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههه
حلوة اوى يارنا 
ميرسى لك كتير يا عسل 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## redoOo (21 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههه روعة جبتيلي افكار بتجنن ههههههه


----------



## +febronia+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## rana1981 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> ههههههههه
> حلوة اوى يارنا
> ميرسى لك كتير يا عسل
> المسيح معك ويباركك



*شكرا على مرورك
 الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> شكرا



*شكرا على مرورك
 الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## rana1981 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

redooo قال:


> هههههههههه روعة جبتيلي افكار بتجنن ههههههه



*شكرا على مرورك
 الرب يباركك*​


----------



## +febronia+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه مرسي كتير ياقمر​


----------



## rana1981 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه مرسي كتير ياقمر​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مايكل زكريا (25 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههه جميلة جدا جدا جدا واشكرك


----------



## rana1981 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مايكل زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههه جميلة جدا جدا جدا واشكرك



*شِكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مزريانى (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
حلوه كتير
تحياتى لك


----------



## rana1981 (4 يناير 2010)

مزريانى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه كتير
> تحياتى لك



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (17 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى يا رورو*


----------



## rana1981 (26 مايو 2011)

ميراى البرنسيسه قال:


> *ميرسى يا رورو*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا قمر

ابتسمت انا اهو هههههههههه


----------



## rana1981 (28 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر
> 
> ابتسمت انا اهو هههههههههه




*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------

